# Crap service from my local Pro Shop



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

It is most annoying, I just don't get it. You get in your car, drive to a person to give him your money and he looks for a reason to not take it. There is no excuse for crap service like that.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Hi Craig - well done for at least supporting the not-so-local shop, rather than going cyber-shopping!

I am in the fortunate position of having a dealer that actually does do his share to make things easier for me. The products can generally be sourced for less money on the net, but hey - when you factor in delays, incorrect orders and the like, cheaper prices become less economical than a lower amount of cash spent at the local shop. Also, I think that the more we spuuport the local guys, the more our market will grow. I have also had crappy service from local agents and dealers but going via Cabelas did not really solve my problem. I needed .010" pins for a Truglo sight, and there were none to be had locally for love or money. Cabelas has them - but it took a full 6 weeks to get them here and it worked out to be more expensive than they would be locally. Only as a last resort!!!


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Ja boys...:sad:

Looks like I should approach the archery industry here and conduct workshops on customer service?

Luckily there are those Pro Shops that can and do offer good service but unfortunately they are in the minority.

Even though my nearest shop is literally about 1 1/2km's from my house, I'll rather trek all the way to PTA for professional service.

The advantage of being bigger than most is that you carry more stock and usually run the business like a business and not a hobby.:wink:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Matatazela said:


> Hi Craig - well done for at least supporting the not-so-local shop, rather than going cyber-shopping!
> 
> I am in the fortunate position of having a dealer that actually does do his share to make things easier for me. The products can generally be sourced for less money on the net, but hey - when you factor in delays, incorrect orders and the like, cheaper prices become less economical than a lower amount of cash spent at the local shop. Also, I think that the more we spuuport the local guys, the more our market will grow. I have also had crappy service from local agents and dealers but going via Cabelas did not really solve my problem. I needed .010" pins for a Truglo sight, and there were none to be had locally for love or money. Cabelas has them - but it took a full 6 weeks to get them here and it worked out to be more expensive than they would be locally. Only as a last resort!!!



James,

Cabelas is the last shop for me where I buy !!! The prices at my door ( incl. shipping ) are so high that I think it is not worth a try.


----------



## Balky (Jun 20, 2006)

HI ASG

I agree. The best way is not to buy where you get poor service. I have just about given up on local stores. I have been waiting more than 5 months for replacement limbs for a cracked 90lb bow from a bigger store. Several months ago I put in an order for other accessories, after being promised the goods they did not arrive with the promised shipment.

There are very few bowshops that carry a decent range of stock anyhow despite how large the market has become in RSA

I try to put in a large order from the US every year and that's it. I try to be as self sufficient as possible (fletching, arrow repair etc I do myself). 

Balky


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Craig

Not to start a fight but....

Just a thought, I'm also waiting patiently on Carbon Express Rebel Hunters for my Tribute and I can assure you that the fault is not "The Boss" or his "2IC's". They (Carbon Express) did not send the arrow shipment when they said they would. At least the "2IC" was honest with you, did not BS you about where the arrows are or try and sell you something else.

I honestly think you are making too much of nothing and that to someone you have seen as a friend? That is just not cricket old chap.

All the best

Engee


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

INGOZI said:


> Craig
> 
> Not to start a fight but....
> 
> ...


Engee you make a very valid point. I can understand if Carbon Express didn't send stuff but here is where I have a problem and I quote Craig :"3 weeks ago I went to have a look at which arrows they stock. After 40 minutes and no assistance, I left."

If there is something I hate it is when I go into a store and you are not even acknowledged. I don't want people to pass out and bend over backwards when I walk into a store. I can see if a person is busy, at least say I will be with you just now. I have a huge fight nearly daily with my staff because of this. It just gives an impression that you don't care about a customer if you let them loiter with no acknowledgement.


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Craig,

Sorry about your frustration. I know how it feels when you order something and you get given a date by the overseas supplier and they dont deliver on time. It is very frustrating esp when you want to provide your customer with the best service. As for him hunting, we all need a break at times. 

40min and no service...... It can happen esp when you are busy. He should have acknowledged you though. It however can happen to the best of us when you are on a flat spin.

Rather think about the service he has given you in the past. I for one would not let an incident like this influence my opinion of the shop if I have had great service from them before.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*There is no excuse for deliberate bad service...*

But if the guys a mate, sit him down and explain how you feel before you hit "the net".

I own a small pro shop and some times I feel Im loosing control and I feel really badly about it. I do what can, Coffee and so fourth.... if that an't good enough then the dudes must go else where.

P.S The guy who takes the time to get in his car and visit me always takes precidences over the guy who phones me(on my cell).If they phone the shop there is always someone on the other side to help.

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

spatan said:


> I own a small pro shop and some time I feel Im loosing control and I feel really bad about it and do what can..... if that an't good enough then the dudes must go else where.


Come, now Lloyd... That is not why I'm going to NZ...:wink: Your service is excellent (except when you are shooting outside and I phone...


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*eeish mate.......*

HI James,

You know I live for our lengthy chats every two days or so. But this guy I was helping with his shooting form had already started entrenching some bad habit albeit he has only been shooting a month. He had travelled 2 hours to see me. I spent 4 hours with him charged him R175.00(norm min R350) as he did buy other stuff. 

I remain at your service..... and egerly await your call...HELLO:wink:


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Cupid21 (Aug 13, 2007)

*oops*

p


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Engee,

I had a chat with "The Boss" the other night and he explained the whole Carbon Express, Spott Hogg, Bow Manufacturer, customs thing and I can hear that he is under a lot of pressure from all sides. I must admit that I really feel for him as he's one of the nicest guys I know.

I must really take him for a beer when I get a gap.

On the other hand, look at it like this.

I have that Zambian Sable hunt booked for the beginning of June and as I haven't had time to practice or hunt this past year, I now need to get my 
A into G.
Am I to postpone my safari preparations until such time that these arrows eventually arrive and I can start practicing? 

I haven't drawn a bow since Sept 2006.:embara:

Bushkey,

Call it a professional quirk. I work on deadlines every single day and can even tell you where I'll be and what I'll be doing at 12 to 2pm on the 28th of November.
I have no time at all for even slightly bad service. It also irritates the crap out of me if someone doesn't even acknowledge you. It simply means this...
"Please take your money elsewhere as I'm too busy for you and we don't want your money anyway!"


----------



## Cupid21 (Aug 13, 2007)

oops hope it was not me spatan.i have to give lloyd and his team at black hawk a thumbs up.there service is tops.i went into a local dealer and asked to have my shafts fletched they looked at me and asked me what fletching is.how can big brands give there shops there brand as a dealer when the dont know a thing about the sport.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Cupid,

How it works in S.A is like this...

The big manufacturer allocates distributors in South Africa.

The distributor then flogs his wares to your local pro shop in Port Shepstone.
The big manufacturer doesn't even know that your local shop exists. Nor does he care! As long as they are selling bows, sights, arrow rests or whatever they manufacture they're happy.

Sad huh?


----------



## Cupid21 (Aug 13, 2007)

*very sad*

its pathetic.i feel sorry for all the people out there who have bought bows from these 'pro' shops that have not had the proper 'training' and advise.i have seen one example of someone who bought a perfectline cheapy from a shop for 3500 where if he had gone to a proper dealer he would have got a better bow for his money.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*DO NOT FEAR.....South coast archers*



Cupid21 said:


> its pathetic.i feel sorry for all the people out there who have bought bows from these 'pro' shops that have not had the proper 'training' and advise.i have seen one example of someone who bought a perfectline cheapy from a shop for 3500 where if he had gone to a proper dealer he would have got a better bow for his money.


BLACK HAWK ARCHERY is in the process of spreading its wings. We are hoping to laurnch an all new "BLACK HAWK SOUTH COAST" incorperating an indoor shooting rang and access to a pool and braai facilities on special occasions(Club shoots). Hopefully all will be sorted by the 4th of April 2008 when I am down for the shoot and bow clinic. I know it can't come soon enough.

As you are aware we did buy out all the stock that was available from the " Pellet Gun shop" they never claimed to be a pro bow shop but were rather landed with the equipment when they bought the shop from the original owner(Which by the way did'nt know anything either a dude that thought he could make a quick buck by trading in achery equipment not realising that there is much more to it than that.)

There are some of us that are very serious about the state of archery in SA But are reluctent to "go all in" Because the SA market is only so big and mabe even diminishing..... ask Ask Matatazela, Gehard and Sniper Viv1 and the like?


Nothing is set in stone But this is what we are hopeing to have happen, God willing.

Craig, Hopefully when you'er down our way you can assess our operation and give us some constructive critisizim???We all need alittle chastizing to keep from becoming too jaded and complacent.

Take care everyone,


Spatan:cocktail:


----------

